# Ob torto collo



## Iguázel

Hola. Esta es mi primera pregunta en el foro. Espero hacerlo bien e intentaré ayudar a otros cuando pueda hacerlo.

La pregunta es: _Ob torto collo_ significa "obligadamente, forzadamente", pero quisiera saber el origen de la frase y si es parte de alguna cita clásica de autor conocido. Gracias por adelantado.

Hi. This is my first question in the forum. I hope I'll do it right and I'll try to help others whenever I can.

My question is: _Ob torto collo _means "compulsory, mandatory", but I'd like to know the origin of this quotation and if it's part of a classical sentence by a known author. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kreiner

Creo que debería ser "obtorto collo", ya que la preposición _ob_ en el latín clásico rige acusativo (y, de ser así, tendría que decir: _ob tortum collum,_ que no tiene mucho sentido), y sólo en el latín tardío rige ablativo. No sé si hay alguna cita clásica al respecto, pero la traducción literal sería: "con el cuello doblegado", lo que da una idea precisa del significado "forzadamente".


----------



## Iguázel

Te agradezco mucho tu respuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## diamanti

Look:

“Ut…collo obtorto ad subsellia reduceret”
 _Cicero, Pro Cluentio, 21.59_

…obtorto collo ad praetorem trahor?
 _Plautus, Poen. 788_

There are other examples

*Obtortus: *participium (v. obtorqueo)


----------



## Iguázel

Thank you, diamanti, that's wonderful.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## diamanti

Παρακαλώ= de nada (ita est?)


----------



## Blechi

Hola. Intento explicarlo en castellano. 
La frase _Obtorto collo_, que significa "con el cuello torcido" indica que se hace algo que no se quiere hacer, que una cosa se hace por obligación. Una obligación muy fuerte. No porque _you have to_ sino porque _you must_. ¿Me explico? Entonces significa "hacer una cosa de mala gana" (tú me lo dirás en un español mejor). La expresión ya se usaba en latino clásico, sobretodo se decía de quien era cogido y arrastrado a otro lugar.
También existe la expresión "Obtorta gula" que significa "con la garganta torcida" y tiene el mismo sentido de _obtorto collo_.
Existían unas leyes en la Antigua Roma (haré una búsqueda y te pondré noticias más exactas) que establecían que cuando una persona tenía deudas y no las podía pagar ... fuera llevada _trans Tiberim obtorto collo_. Después de haberlos llevado al otro lado del Tíber, los hacían pedazos y a cada creedor le daban un pedazo. Esto porque en el interior de la ciudad no se podía (por ley otra vez) hacer pedazos a un hombre.
Es una cosa terrible.
También hay otra idea del origen de esta expresión y es que en ocasión de una batalla que los romanos perdieron, sus enemigos los hicieran pasar por debajo de sus espadas muy cabizbajos. Pongo un enlace. 

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Iguázel

Gracias, preciosa. ¡Una información muy interesante!


----------

